

Show HN: DoutekiDNS, dynamic dns service built on node.js and AWS. - ericlewis
https://github.com/ericlewis/DoutekiDNS

======
mmastrac
This looks useful, thanks. It looks like the $6 a year mentioned on Github is
solely for Route 53 costs (0.50/domain/month).

~~~
ericlewis
that's right! I'd love all the help I can get too.

